# new member for california



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Just bought a 55 ton three-truck shay 1:20.3 large scale. Looking forward to running sometime this summer . I plan to elevate the track about 3 ft because of grass and sprinklers. Ill need about 160 ft of track . It will end up with large oval due to fruit trees. Cant wait !! Its all Gary Armitstead fault


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to ka-rup- broke- fornia.. 
Also.......laf..









Welsome to MLS to.. Nice Eng.

What part of calif. are located around







. Lot of G-guys aound this state..


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Sun Valley ,ca near burbank . Lived here 43 years and retired in 2008


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Russ! It's about time. Loads of information on this forum and lots of help.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't have a Shay but here's something close running on an elevated RR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpUDIs7qg1I 

Here is one with a shaky camera but has a better view of the Old Salt and Mangrove RR (Old S & M). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CDAYV9f6x0


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM THE NEW RIVER AND WESTERN RAIL ROAD 

JJ


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 14 Dec 2010 07:39 PM 
Welcome to ka-rup- broke- fornia.. 
Also.......laf..









Welsome to MLS to.. Nice Eng.

What part of calif. are located around







. Lot of G-guys aound this state.. 



It's Kalifornia according to Arnoldt yer Gubner!! Hah LOL


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

rmcintir llooks great what materials did you use? looks solid


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

rmcintir llooks great what materials did you use? looks solid


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

The risers are 3" schedule 40 PVC with a 3" to 2" reducer. 2" PVC is used between the ladder rungs and on the short risers. The ladder sides are made of Tuff Board found at Home Depot. The ladder rungs are cut from Trex decking. Everything is synthetic. During storms salt water will come up several feet into the back yard, thus the elevated track. I will have more ground level track on the southern side, including a yard. I will probably build a retaining wall of some kind there too. For now I CAN RUN TRAINS!!! 

Forgot to mention, I bought a post driver from Northern Tool that perfectly fits the 3" PVC (3 1/2" OD) to drive them directly in the ground, no post hole digging required!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the madness, I'm just down the 210 from you in Pasadena, have fun!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 14 Dec 2010 08:13 PM 
Posted By noelw on 14 Dec 2010 07:39 PM 
Welcome to ka-rup- broke- fornia.. 
Also.......laf..









Welsome to MLS to.. Nice Eng.

What part of calif. are located around







. Lot of G-guys aound this state.. 



It's Kalifornia according to Arnoldt yer Gubner!! Hah LOL 



Actually the correct "Ahh-nold" pronounciation is "Ka-li-foon-nia"


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Welcome to MLS. *

You will find lots of information here so your in the right place. 

Many of us have found out that over the years it gets harder to get down and up from ground level. 

You'll be glad you don't have track on the ground.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Where are you in CA? If you are in the OC area, check us out.

Orange County Garden Railway Society Website


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi from sun valley . I have started building my outdore railroad . I have an oval with 90" cornors. About 180' of track. I will be elevated about 36". I like the idea of using trex decking. I have read that you need to heat the boards to 160 degrees to bend them .What did you use for you heat source. Thanks


----------

